# Chad Ford's Most Likely to be Traded Impact Players



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Here's the link, a few items of notice for Boston fans...



Chad Ford said:


> With the trade deadline just a little over a month away, GMs and league executives are reporting a high volume of trade calls. ...
> 
> After talking with teams throughout the league, here's a look at 10 impact players who could be changing uniforms by the Feb. 21 deadline.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Unless Atlanta wants to give up Horford and Teague for a package built around Rondo in order to keep Josh Smith happy go all-in on the Dwight Howard chase, I don't see a good trade that sends out Rondo and helps Boston right now. I'd love to undo the mistake that was trading for Jeff Green, but he's got negative value right now and it's not worth giving him away just to get rid of his cap figure. Unless Memphis or LA wants to move Rudy Gay or Pau for a package based around some mixture of Green, Bass, Lee, and/or possibly Terry he's probably here for the long haul as well.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I could get into Josh Smith being on the Bucks.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Bogg said:


> Unless Atlanta wants to give up Horford and Teague for a package built around Rondo in order to keep Josh Smith happy go all-in on the Dwight Howard chase, I don't see a good trade that sends out Rondo and helps Boston right now. I'd love to undo the mistake that was trading for Jeff Green, but he's got negative value right now and it's not worth giving him away just to get rid of his cap figure. Unless Memphis or LA wants to move Rudy Gay or Pau for a package based around some mixture of Green, Bass, Lee, and/or possibly Terry he's probably here for the long haul as well.


Rondo/Melo for Horford/Teague was the first thing that came to my mind. It'd be even better if they could sell the Clippers on Teague plus a first for Bledsoe (they'd probably need to include three million large to convince The Donald to overrule his management).


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I want to believe that the Clippers are saving Bledsoe to trade for a borderline all-star swingman this summer. Healthy Danny Granger immediately springs to mind, and Paul Pierce would be a perfect fit if they're trying to win now(although you'd have to route either Bledsoe or Rondo to a third team).


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> I want to believe that the Clippers are saving Bledsoe to trade for a borderline all-star swingman this summer. Healthy Danny Granger immediately springs to mind, and Paul Pierce would be a perfect fit if they're trying to win now(although you'd have to route either Bledsoe or Rondo to a third team).


If I'm Indy I'm not trading Granger for Bledsoe. Indy needs a starting quality SG, not another point guard.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Bogg said:


> I want to believe that the Clippers are saving Bledsoe to trade for a borderline all-star swingman this summer. Healthy Danny Granger immediately springs to mind, and Paul Pierce would be a perfect fit if they're trying to win now(although you'd have to route either Bledsoe or Rondo to a third team).


The Clippers really don't have the salary pieces to make that deal. Their anchor contracts are all vital and their mid range deals are not easily movable without materially damaging their title chances. They will need to move Bledsoe for someone making rookie scale, I believe.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't see how you get good value for Bledsoe during the season. It seems that you'd have to package him with other players to get the salary to balance for any player who had a similar value. Only reasonable option is to wait until the summer and make a large deal with him and someone else as salary ballast. They really aren't under pressure, because he's still going to be an RFA and the chances are that they work something out with anyone who wants to overpay him.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

R-Star said:


> If I'm Indy I'm not trading Granger for Bledsoe. Indy needs a starting quality SG, not another point guard.


Trade Granger for Bledsoe and pieces. Sign Tony Allen to go with George, West, and Hibbert. Play ALL the defense. 



E.H. Munro said:


> The Clippers really don't have the salary pieces to make that deal. Their anchor contracts are all vital and their mid range deals are not easily movable without materially damaging their title chances. They will need to move Bledsoe for someone making rookie scale, I believe.


Granger's a $14 million expiring next year. Caron Butler's expiring contract and Bledsoe get you up over $10.5 million and at that point it's just a matter of adding some salary filler.


EDIT:



Diable said:


> They really aren't under pressure, because he's still going to be an RFA and the chances are that they work something out with anyone who wants to overpay him.


Bledsoe has one more year on his rookie contract. They have some time to figure out the right deal.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Trade Granger for Bledsoe and pieces. Sign Tony Allen to go with George, West, and Hibbert. Play ALL the defense.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know. The Pacers struggle enough on offense without plugging Tony Allen into the starting lineup. Plus George Hill while not an allstar is playing very good basketball and fits the team perfectly. 

The only reason anyone wants to consider moving Granger is because he pushes George back to the 2 and no ones sure how that will affect his game. 

If we were to trade him I'd like to do it for a slashing guard who plays closer to the rim like DeRozan. Would compliment Georges game nicely in my mind.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

R-Star said:


> I don't know. The Pacers struggle enough on offense without plugging Tony Allen into the starting lineup. Plus George Hill while not an allstar is playing very good basketball and fits the team perfectly.
> 
> The only reason anyone wants to consider moving Granger is because he pushes George back to the 2 and no ones sure how that will affect his game.
> 
> If we were to trade him I'd like to do it for a slashing guard who plays closer to the rim like DeRozan. Would compliment Georges game nicely in my mind.


Yea, offense would be a problem. I was just looking at guys that make sense for the Clippers, you can always send Bledsoe to a third team to get a competent two-guard.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Yea, offense would be a problem. I was just looking at guys that make sense for the Clippers, you can always send Bledsoe to a third team to get a competent two-guard.


Fair. I think Granger escapes being dealt at the deadline just because the front office wants to see how he and George play together before making any decisions.

If the Pacers start losing games when Danny returns and get knocked out in the first or second round by anyone not named Miami, I'm pretty confident Granger is seen as the odd man out this offseason.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

If I was Indy I would swap granger for a really good point guard or shooting guard at this point. PG looks like the real deal 


Sent from my Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Luke said:


> If I was Indy I would swap granger for a really good point guard or shooting guard at this point. PG looks like the real deal
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verticalsports.com Free App


I used to want a great pass first point in Indy, but in reality its just not how the team plays. They set up at the top of the 3 point line and pass the ball around looking for the best chance on offense. They don't really allow the point guard to set up plays or spend time searching for an opening. What they need there is a point who is a good scorer but doesn't demand the ball or take a ton of shots, who can play a complimentary role, so George Hill fits the role perfectly. 

Really good shooting guard I agree with. If you trade Granger that still leaves Lance Stephenson in the lineup. Ideally you'd want a guy who is a quality scorer but also a great defender, that way George can try to clamp down on Lebron, and your shooting guard makes sure Wade doesn't pick up the slack. Aren't very many of those types of players out there though.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

R-Star said:


> I used to want a great pass first point in Indy, but in reality its just not how the team plays. They set up at the top of the 3 point line and pass the ball around looking for the best chance on offense. They don't really allow the point guard to set up plays or spend time searching for an opening. What they need there is a point who is a good scorer but doesn't demand the ball or take a ton of shots, who can play a complimentary role, so George Hill fits the role perfectly.
> 
> Really good shooting guard I agree with. If you trade Granger that still leaves Lance Stephenson in the lineup. Ideally you'd want a guy who is a quality scorer but also a great defender, that way George can try to clamp down on Lebron, and your shooting guard makes sure Wade doesn't pick up the slack. Aren't very many of those types of players out there though.


I'd look at Orlando to be your third team in the trade, receiving Bledsoe plus contracts and sending Afflalo to you guys with another contract to eat. Orlando probably saves even more money when Butler doesn't want to report and takes a reduced buy-out to join a contender.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I don't see enough of Afflalo to know for sure. But he seems to fit the 2 guard whos good on both ends aspect of the trade I specified.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Good defender, good shooter, can score in other ways if he needs to, doesn't make too many mistakes. Never gonna make an all-star team, but he can kick in points in the mid-to-high-teens while playing good D.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Good defender, good shooter, can score in other ways if he needs to, doesn't make too many mistakes. Never gonna make an all-star team, but he can kick in points in the mid-to-high-teens while playing good D.


Sounds like a good fit to me. I'd like to see how Granger and George fit together first, but I don't think I'd be against it if it turns out George takes a big step back with Danny in the lineup.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

R-Star said:


> Sounds like a good fit to me. I'd like to see how Granger and George fit together first, but I don't think I'd be against it if it turns out George takes a big step back with Danny in the lineup.


I don't think the Clippers move Bledsoe without first seeing Granger play a few healthy months at a high level and then getting Chris Paul to sign a long-term extension. Any sort of LA-Indy trade would have to happen this summer either way.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> I don't think the Clippers move Bledsoe without first seeing Granger play a few healthy months at a high level and then getting Chris Paul to sign a long-term extension. Any sort of LA-Indy trade would have to happen this summer either way.


I see LA trying to move Bledsoe at the draft for a high draft pick. Maybe to NO so they can try to right their Austin Rivers debacle.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

R-Star said:


> I see LA trying to move Bledsoe at the draft for a high draft pick. Maybe to NO so they can try to right their Austin Rivers debacle.


I actually think that Vazquez has been solid enough that they can keep him around. They declined Aminu's option for next year and they're starting Robin Lopez - if they're in position to take Poythress, Len, or Zeller I figure that's where they'll go.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> I actually think that Vazquez has been solid enough that they can keep him around. They declined Aminu's option for next year and they're starting Robin Lopez - if they're in position to take Poythress, Len, or Zeller I figure that's where they'll go.


Passquez has been good. Kings/Sonics is the only sure fire lotto team that makes sense to trade their 1st for Bledsoe.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Oh, yea, they should definitely trade their unprotected first for Bledsoe as soon as that deal's on the table if they intend on keeping Cousins. That team needs a real point guard above all else.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

They sure as hell need to do something. Especially if they're planning on keeping Cousins like you said.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Bogg said:


> I don't think the Clippers move Bledsoe without first seeing Granger play a few healthy months at a high level and then getting Chris Paul to sign a long-term extension. Any sort of LA-Indy trade would have to happen this summer either way.


They still can't make that deal until the summer of 2014 because they really can't afford to be shipping out CP3, Griffin or DAJ in a Granger deal, and Bledsoe won't be up for an extension for another year and a half.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

E.H. Munro said:


> They still can't make that deal until the summer of 2014 because they really can't afford to be shipping out CP3, Griffin or DAJ in a Granger deal, and Bledsoe won't be up for an extension for another year and a half.


Am I missing something? Caron Butler is on the books for $8 million next year, yes? Do Butler, Bledsoe, and some minimum salary ballast not get it done financially?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Isn't Granger making max these days?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I'm pretty sure he's getting 13 and change this year and 14-something next.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Oops, I guess not. Looking at the numbers it looks like he got one of those 80% max deals. It's still going to be tough because, like Boston, they have a hard cap this year, meaning that they're going to need to put together around $11.5-$12 million to get it done. Not sure that Indiana wants Caron Butler & his uninsured contract, though. $15 million and Danny Granger is an awful lot to pay for Bledsoe.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

E.H. Munro said:


> Oops, I guess not. Looking at the numbers it looks like he got one of those 80% max deals. It's still going to be tough because, like Boston, they have a hard cap this year, meaning that they're going to need to put together around $11.5-$12 million to get it done. Not sure that Indiana wants Caron Butler & his uninsured contract, though. $15 million and Danny Granger is an awful lot to pay for Bledsoe.


They'd be doing it this summer. They'd be crazy to trade Bledsoe for Granger without letting him prove he's healthy at the end of this season, and if they're going to give up their Chris Paul insurance this season it has to be for more of a sure thing to produce in the playoffs.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Bogg said:


> They'd be doing it this summer. They'd be crazy to trade Bledsoe for Granger without letting him prove he's healthy at the end of this season, and if they're going to give up their Chris Paul insurance this season it has to be for more of a sure thing to produce in the playoffs.


Jeff Green, $3 million and their first round pick back for Bledsoe & Butler, done! :bsmile:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If Bledsoe gets traded the deal has to include either Billups or Butler I'd guess. The Clippers would pretty much have to get something significant back if it happens any time soon. They just don't have any pressure on them to make a deal that doesn't make them better.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Oh, and as long as we're discussing players on the block, I want Gasol.


----------

